# My 14th Pipe



## Bobostro61 (Apr 3, 2013)

Made the pen out of Briar too...


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 3, 2013)

are you turning the first part of that bowl on the lathe, and if so, just in a bowl chuck?


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 3, 2013)

That is a really fine looking pipe, Bob! How does it smoke?


----------



## Tom T (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice work thanks for sharing it.  And the step by step photos


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 3, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> are you turning the first part of that bowl on the lathe, and if so, just in a bowl chuck?



I turned it on a One-Way Talon chuck with the #2 jaws.  Two of them were removed.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 3, 2013)

alamocdc said:


> That is a really fine looking pipe, Bob! How does it smoke?



LOL, just finished it tonight.  I'm sending it to my brother in Arizona along with the pen.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks nice.


----------



## Janster (Apr 4, 2013)

*Well then,*

 I went and bought some tobbacco and my Bride asked me "Why"? I really just needed a good excuse to purchase one of your beautiful pipes. But, then again, I'd have to start smoking! Outstanding work!. Be well...........Jan


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 4, 2013)

This makes me want to make one and try it out. Very nicely done.
 Is there a IAP (International Assn. of pipemakers) like ours online?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you just buff the pipe to the high gloss?  I can't imagine that lacquer would be used...

Trying to figure out how you get the gloss!


----------



## Haynie (Apr 4, 2013)

Between your work and this guy I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice photos of the process.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cool!  I started to make one a long time ago and haven't finished it yet.  Guess I'm just not sure what the next step is!  I might be asking you some questions...


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 4, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Do you just buff the pipe to the high gloss?  I can't imagine that lacquer would be used...
> 
> Trying to figure out how you get the gloss!



Sanded to 1500 grit, stained, buff with Tripoli, white diamond, and pure carnauba wax.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 4, 2013)

Glenn McCullough said:


> This makes me want to make one and try it out. Very nicely done.
> Is there a IAP (International Assn. of pipemakers) like ours online?



There's pipe makers forum.  Kind of snobby people there though, unlike this forum.  I don't bother to post my work there.  If you haven't made a thousand pipes or your work doesn't look like it belongs in an art gallery, they give you sh**.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you mind sharing the size holes you have drilled in each piece?  I would like to try and make a practice one or 2 before searching out some quality briar burl to make one.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 4, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> Do you mind sharing the size holes you have drilled in each piece?  I would like to try and make a practice one or 2 before searching out some quality briar burl to make one.



Well, this was actually a pre-bored kit.  But when I do the drilling, depending on the size of the block of Briar, the chamber is from 3/4" to 1".  The airway is 1/8".  Then you drill a 5/16" mortise for the tenon on the stem.  5/16" is average for the mortise, you can make it any size you want but just have to trim the tenon to a tight fit.  Too small a tenon you can crack the stem.  Too large, the shaft of the pipe around the mortise will be too thin and crack. Hence the 5/16".


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 5, 2013)

can ebony be used as a bowl material?  the how to someone posted here showed african blackwood being used.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 5, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> can ebony be used as a bowl material?  the how to someone posted here showed african blackwood being used.



Alternative Woods Used For Pipe making - Pipedia


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 5, 2013)

Another awesome pipe Bob. Have you thought of doing a sandblast finish on any of your pipes?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish!  All I have are the tools in my one car garage.  No big shop here to have a sand blaster or any other big tools. My lathe is a Rockler Excelsior.  I shape the rest of the pipe (after the lathe) with hand files and sand paper and the occasional sanding disk on my hand drill.  Nothing fancy here.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 5, 2013)

One thing I'm glad I have is my father's old bench grinder.  I took the stones off and put on buffing wheels.  Its a 1760 rpm motor on it so its perfect for buffing the pipes.  That thing was around my whole life.  I'm 51 years old now just to give you an idea.  It still runs perfectly.


----------

